# how well do filters work



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

Is it true some strains like sour diesel could need double filtration or is it just marketing hype?  I would love to have the problem of weed that's to stinky.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2015)

LOL--stinky does not always translate to stronger.  I have had some strains that smelled just wonderful, but didn't deliver under actual usage.

I have never had anything that I needed double filtering.


----------



## AluminumMonster (May 26, 2015)

My C99 and Hippie Slayer are filter killers. Before I moved to Colorado I was running 3 carbon filters and I could still pick up a faint odor outside of my house. When I didn't run those 2 strains I never noticed an odor.


----------

